# Arabic Tutor



## psip (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a good Arabic tutor? Ideally someone living in or near to Zamalek.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Go to the bookstore called Diwan in Zamalek there is a noticeboard as you go in through the door, there are usually adverts for private lessons etc posted there.

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

psip said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good Arabic tutor? Ideally someone living in or near to Zamalek.


Hi 

Quite a few of my friends have taken private arabic lessons at 4 u arabic school in Midan Tahrir and have been very complimentary about it (despite the name!): Arabic programs 2008


----------



## NadiaShireen123 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Good Arabic Tutor/School*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Go to the bookstore called Diwan in Zamalek there is a noticeboard as you go in through the door, there are usually adverts for private lessons etc posted there.
> 
> Maiden


-----------

I actually wanted to recommend Arab Academy for lessons/tutoring. I've been studying with them for 6 months now and my Egyptian Arabic is coming along really nicely. They have group classes and private tutoring at very decent rates. They also work with a number of American institutions so I feel they are more credible and understand my needs as a non-native speaker. They are located in Garden City-not too far from Zamalek. 

Hope this helps,
Nadia


----------



## zewail (Nov 17, 2010)

An Excellent Arabic Tutor in Zamalek and Rehab:


----------

